# Sinec H1



## Falcon4 (16 August 2006)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem mit einer Busankopplung einer SPS.
Wir haben eine Anlage mit 3 S5 135U diese sind mit einem H1 Bus gekoppelt über 6GK-1901-0AV0-..... . Nun funktionierte Augenscheinlich ein Buskoppler nicht mehr. Also neuen Buskoppler eingebaut und funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Dann haben wir das Coax-Kabel mal durchgangsmäßig gemessen und da hatte sowohl der Schirm von einem Stecker zum anderen und die Seele von einem Stecker zum anderen Durchgang. Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich den Fehler nicht wirklich ausmerzten kann. Ich suche nun einmal das Kabel 6ES5 727-0AA11 und die passendne Stecker 6ES5 755-4AA11, wobei ich mich frage mit welchem Werkzeug kann ich diese Coax Stecker aufcrimpen?
Mit der Bustechnik der S5 bzw. H1 generation habe ich nicht die größte Ahnung.


----------



## MSB (16 August 2006)

Auf der Siemens-Seite Beitrags-ID 1415288
sollte hilfreich sein.

Grundsätzlich sollte jeder bessere Elektronikladen da was haben,
da das auch heute noch gängige Stecker in der Funktechnik sind.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Falcon4 (19 August 2006)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Das PDF dokument von Siemens ist schn mal nicht verkehrt , nur finden kann man diese Dinger finde ich immer schlecht. Darum auch danke für die ID


----------



## Falcon4 (28 August 2006)

So heute haben wir dann mal das als defekt in Verdacht gekommene Kabel in die funktionierende Strecke zw. Station 1 und 2 eingebaut und siehe da funktioniert doch wunderbar. Also haben wir dann zw. 1 und 2 wieder auf den Ursprung gebaut und das Kabel wie ursprünglich zw. Station 2 und 3 eingebaut funktioniert natürlich nicht :sb7: . Also noch mal Buskoppler getauscht damit es geschlossen ist das deren durchleitung defekt ist endwiderstand getauscht. Alles ohne wirkung. Also die 3. Station wieder auf den Buskoppler mt den 2 Schnittstellen und Anlage lief wieder wie ne Eins.
Wer hatte mit solchen Busfehlern oder wo auch immer dieser Fehler (vielleicht Voodoo) herkommt zu tun? Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Falcon4 (1 September 2006)

So nun haben wir den Fehlergefunden.
Das Netzteil war schuld.


----------

